# 88142 and 88175



## Kirstyn20 (Aug 23, 2013)

I am new to gyn coding and I am confused on these two pap codes! My provider wants to bill both codes together and we will get payment on the 88175 but the 88142 denies. Sorry if this is a stupid question but we should be billing either or right? What is the difference between the two? I really can't find any clear answers on these codes. Thanks in advance for your replies!!


----------



## TYSON1234 (Aug 26, 2013)

These codes are used by the lab that processed the specimen. If you're wanting the pap collection code for the Dr., you would use Q0091. You need to be careful because alot of e insurance co. do not reimburse if you bill this code. They include it in the E/M or Preventative code. I hope this helps.


----------



## sspain (Aug 26, 2013)

*88142 vs 88141*

I have a related question...are 88142 and 88141 mutually exclusive?  Our lab has been billing us both when a specimen has to be manually reviewed by a tech  Likewise are 88174 and 88175 mutually exclusive?  These are the automated screening system codes.


----------

